# Cashie Commerce



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey guys,
Just came across cashie commerce, an e commerce plug in for wordpress. Wondering if anyone has used it or is using it and would recommend it? It is free, and I am currently playing around with it, just wanted to know people's thoughts if anyone has any.
Thanks!


----------



## JMiller (May 6, 2012)

Looks easy to use, but looks like it isn't really free. 

They charge 2.5% of all transactions... way too much when there are comparable and truly free options out there.

Check out: WordPress Ecommerce a WordPress Shopping Cart Plugin - getShopped.org

I'm new here and looking for someone to print some t-shirts. Anyone recommend a company local to Minneapolis?


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

we go to wentworth screen printing, they are so nice and easy to work with. Prices are very fair and comparable to others. Highly Recommend them to you, here's the website,
Screen Printing Minneapolis, Printed T-Shirts, Printed T Shirts, Printed Towels, Screen Printed Promotional Items Minneapolis
Just drop in one day and they will give you a quote!


----------

